# What color would you call this



## Black Rabbit

A friend of mind has been looking to adopt a pup from the shelter. The pup looks just like this little girl and is going up for adoption and she really wants her. I'm just curious as to what color this is. She looks almost like a white brindle but I know that's not a color. Would it be fawn brindle? I don't think I've ever seen a pup this color before.


----------



## dixieland

Hmmmm.....I know I've seen what it's called before,but for the life of me I can't remember.
That is one pretty dog though!


----------



## Black Rabbit

She is so so cute. I hope my friend gets her so she'll be spayed and not over bread for her color. Most people in my town want to breed the  outta their Pet Bulls cause they think they are to pretty to not breed them. *sigh* I really wish our shelter did a mandatory spay/neuter for all dogs getting adopted. Any jerk can come in get a pit and then breed the  outta the poor dog. It really makes me mad they allow things like that to happen.


----------



## dixieland

I thought all shelters did a mandatory spay and neuter.Shows you how much I know.

That wouldn't be a form of red brindle would it?


----------



## DeeboLove

she is soooo pretty!!! <3

sorry tho, dont know what the color is called. LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yea I'm not really sure you can totally see red pigment around the eyes and nose.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Light brindle? lol, just a guess...not even sure if thats a color...:hammer:


----------



## k8nkane

Red brindle, I believe. It's on a thread somewhere. *snoops around*


----------



## k8nkane

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## fishinrob

Fawn brindle I'd say.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Buckskin brindle?


----------



## jayandlacy

Light chocolate brindle?? It looks like it could be that from the site that k8nkane posted.


----------



## ralford08

Fawn Brindle Rednose


----------



## American_Pit13

Chocolate or Fawn brindle says I


----------



## PatienceFlame

The dog would be light chocolate brindle like Pk's Siren and like My boy ^.^
you can see the light color has hints of chocolate and the brindle is a darker chocolate..that dog pictured is a a tad lighter then Bogie but nonetheless still a chocolate brindle


----------



## PatienceFlame

light chocolate brindle


----------



## Black Rabbit

^^ that's a beautiful dog. It's hard to tell from that pic cause of the sun but I think the pup is actually a little lighter than that. I guess It would just be a lighter version meaning it's still the same color right?


----------



## Sadie

Light Chocolate Brindle ....


----------



## PatienceFlame

Yes, Krystal..it would still be called a 'light' chocolate brindle which I have seen a few diffrent shades...very beautiful color imo and one of my favs. ^.^


----------



## PatienceFlame

some examples of shades


----------



## Firehazard

I have had entire generations of litters this scheme.. Its Yellow Buckskin Fawn Brindled Red Nosed, OR Fawn Buckskin Yellow Brindled red nosed; for your pup...

Some would be Red buckskin yellow brindled.. etc etc ..







Hooch(R.I.P.) pictured here is Red Buckskin Yellow Brindled Red Nosed, make sense? You can even say Yellow Buckskin fawn buckskin brindled red nosed, and that is the color scheme of your dog nothing more. Hope that helps.. I go by old school standards.


----------



## Black Rabbit

OMG what an adorable litter  they are all so cute specially the one on the right with his eyes closed


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

I knew it was light somethin' :rofl:


----------



## Tressa Johnson

Its called a Blonde-Brindle-Dilute. This coat color and pattern signifies a double mutated gene is present. 1) brindle-a mutated gene. 2) fawn dilute{a diluted color gene of any type}- a mutated gene. --A double mutated gene is a brand-new line in a single entire group of species caused by evolution; providing enhanced geneology. A natural and inevitable change that all life will surpass over an extended period of time in order to achieve maximum growth level for becoming the ultimate existance ...~Survival of the Fittest~ . see, humans have taken certain types of species and Mass-Bread them to the point that they are ahead of the rest of the earth's species natural timing. ...thus causing us to have a very special opportunity to catch a glimpse into the future. A creature's coat pattern and color say everything about the environment around them.


----------



## BCdogs

Tressa Johnson said:


> Its called a Blonde-Brindle-Dilute. This coat color and pattern signifies a double mutated gene is present. 1) brindle-a mutated gene. 2) fawn dilute{a diluted color gene of any type}- a mutated gene. --A double mutated gene is a brand-new line in a single entire group of species caused by evolution; providing enhanced geneology. A natural and inevitable change that all life will surpass over an extended period of time in order to achieve maximum growth level for becoming the ultimate existance ...~Survival of the Fittest~ . see, humans have taken certain types of species and Mass-Bread them to the point that they are ahead of the rest of the earth's species natural timing. ...thus causing us to have a very special opportunity to catch a glimpse into the future. A creature's coat pattern and color say everything about the environment around them.


This thread is years old.


----------



## hashbrown

BCdogs said:


> This thread is years old.


Maybe.......but that's a raspberry brindle! I raised them after I got out.


----------



## reddoggy

I like the brindling on her face, kinda unique.


----------



## Katey

That brindle is a lot like the like brindle you see on Whippets. 

She is adorable!


----------



## surfer

i just had a pup the exact same color without the brindle,
i almost thought it was gonna be a 'blue' started to cull him right away,

but now, glad i didnt, a freakin beautiful 'tan & white' dog,

and is all 'bulldog' no blue in him...............

but i had never seen that color in over 30yrs,

now i know,

i bet that pup turns out 'tan' [light fawn]
with brindle stripes


----------

